# بحث عن العمارة الخضراء



## maged201615 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مهدى الي اصدقاء المنتدى ارجو ان يعجبكم

منقول:67:


----------



## masa_arch2010 (25 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جدا يا اخى العزيز وانته منى قريب


----------



## Mu7ammad (25 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## zoubir (25 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكووور على الموضوع


----------



## shody20 (27 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراً ... جزاك الله كل خير..


----------



## محمد الخطيب (27 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي


----------



## مهندس كتكوت (27 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## اخت الشهيدين (28 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور على المشاركة


----------



## Ahmed_finearts (29 ديسمبر 2006)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## arch_mamdoh (25 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## يا زمن (26 فبراير 2007)

شكراً أخي جا في وقته


----------



## ساره_84 (26 فبراير 2007)

شكرا...........................


----------



## urban designer (3 مارس 2007)

يعطيك العافيه ان شالله استفيد منه


----------



## جودي مجدي الحسيني (3 مارس 2007)

اولا جميل جدا
ولكن لديكم هذا الرابط الخاص بمثل هذا الموضوع علي هذاالملتقي 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=35266


----------



## نداء فلسطين (4 مارس 2007)

يسلموا و شكرااااا


----------



## محمد المعداوى (5 مارس 2007)

جزى الله الجميع خيرا


----------



## karam_arc (7 مارس 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## rahel (24 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## alkholly (3 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا اخى ونرجو الكثير من الابحاث والكتب المعمارية


----------



## e-a-good (5 نوفمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور أخي ماجد على هذه المشاركة وهذا الملف المتميز.


----------



## حسام عبدالله (5 نوفمبر 2009)

مجهود رائع يا ماجد وموضوع جميل والبحث مفيد جدا


----------



## magical (14 فبراير 2010)

thankessssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## basioni (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## hoda tafoor (14 فبراير 2010)

اريد ان اراه


----------



## hananfadi (14 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي


----------



## alfarsi288 (24 أبريل 2010)

*بحث جميل*

جزاك الله خير عن الجهد المبذول:20:


----------



## جدعه44 (3 مايو 2010)

goooood


----------



## Vision83 (3 مايو 2010)

رائع ومفيد .. ربنا يحفظك ويحزيك كل خير أخي الحبيب


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (6 مايو 2010)

الف شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
مع الف تحية


----------



## hassanmhana (13 مايو 2010)

شكككككككككككررررررررررررراااااااااااااااا


----------



## fares1010 (27 مايو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## m.alkhdour (28 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المشاركة
مشكووور على الموضوع


----------



## hanyshokry (25 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## Mr.Smile (6 يناير 2011)

الف شكر الك على المجهود الرائع


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (6 يناير 2011)

شكرا أخي الكريم على هذه المعلومات القيمة عن العمارة الخضراء


----------



## hermione (26 أبريل 2011)

جزلك الله خير


----------



## Abu Hammad (26 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله ألف خير ...


----------



## arch_hamada (28 أبريل 2011)

*جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
وفي انتظار المزيد
تحياتي الطيبه*


----------



## k abd elrazek (8 أكتوبر 2011)

_شكرا_


----------



## خليل النابلسي (8 أكتوبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------

